# a new window to see out... and in



## Ben (Feb 2, 2013)

Iâ€™ve been really busy this last year with little time spent digging this past summerâ€¦ in my spare time I have been working on completing the new room I am adding to the front of our houseâ€¦ it is an entry way of sortsâ€¦ a multipurpose room.  I call it my sanctuary.  A room to get away from the small and often lively rest of the house (3 young kids and 2 loud dogs)â€¦ a room to get away from the rest of what is outside in this worldâ€¦ and as sanctuaries go, it would not be complete without a stain glass window or twoâ€¦ or threeâ€¦ I put a few of my favorites in one of the windows the other dayâ€¦ just for funâ€¦ then returned them to their box until the project is completed.  

 I hope you all have a sanctuary somewhereâ€¦ and if notâ€¦ please, feel free to use mine.


----------



## Ben (Feb 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Bottleworm (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks good Ben! Flasktastic!


----------



## epackage (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice pics Ben...


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 2, 2013)

Really nice pics of a really nice collection.


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 3, 2013)

mancave in the making, nice flasks!


----------



## sandchip (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful bunch, Ben.  I like the wood on the windowsill too.


----------



## Stardust (Feb 23, 2013)

Looking Real Good! : )


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 23, 2013)

You should get a picture from the outside as well!


----------

